# Anything worth seeking out in Vegas?



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm working there for a few days the week after next, and can't say I've ever had any noteworthy coffee there, but then I've never really sought it out either.

I'm staying at the Aria and won't have buckets of time to trek down to the far ends of the strip. Anything worthwhile, or should I mentally prepare myself for Starbucks?


----------



## SoleBay (Aug 28, 2017)

There was a decent enough place at the entrance to the Monte Carlo from the strip, sambalatte they roasted on site...but just checked and it is closed as they are rebuilding the front again. might have to travel a bit to the arts district or Fremont st. Alternatively seen a couple of recommendations for Palio Coffee in the Bellagio or Payard Patisserie in Caesars if you want to stay central. they will definitely be better than the dreaded S****ucks.


----------



## Rscut (Aug 13, 2016)

We stayed at the Aria and used Sambalatte too... not much help I know!


----------



## Hibbsy (Jan 8, 2017)

There was a coffee shop selling illy in The Venetian. That was pretty good. Was a fair few years ago, but is close to where you are staying, so might be worth a look.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Was going say Google Blue Bottle Coffee. But Nestle are have bought most of it. Plenty on the strip it says.


----------



## Mister_Tad (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks all for the tips, I'll give the one in the Bellagio a punt for convenience sake, as it seems it may be a bit of pot luck.


----------



## Matt B (Nov 5, 2017)

Makers and Finders was great, although way off strip.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

The only time I've been to Vegas, I found decent coffee at Desert Wind, but it's hardly worth seeking out on purpose.


----------

